# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  [Q] Dual Boot On Galaxy Note 2 ? (Android/Ubuntu)

## hadivitamin

i wanna Buy this phablet.
i just wanted to know how can i have both of these OS in my phone?
if yes, how can i do that?
is there anyone who can help me?
(if there is a way, i can not do it myself, because i dont know programming on linux)
.
(im not talking about "ubuntu for android"! i say somthing like having Meego And Android on NOKIA N9 ,choosing the OS while starting Up. the FULL version Of Ubuntu beside the FULL version of Android)

----------


## crozar

you dont need to know programming , yes you can dual boot , since their are bootloaders u can install , doing it these days are easy , just hook ur device on a pc and install through a software that does the job for u 


i own a galaxy note 2 , next month when ubuntu releases their operating system for android , i will install it to be as a dual boot , the only thing im curious is , if ever they allow us to use android play stores apps that we already purchased to run on ubuntu , that will be a really deal breaker for us to transit , since they are both native linux , i hope they allow this , for normal users or root users. and pray that the community comes up with a solution for this  :Very Happy:  

having ur full pc / phone all in 1 small device to be ur all in 1 PC and Phone transformers is a great their , it transforms the environment depending on the use with all the features and organization is set to its environment while transforming with the same data however a diffrent GUI . thats really amazing , now when i travel abroad , no need for a laptop , just my apple wireless mouse + keyboard + an HDMI dock for my phone . possibly a cool flexible 2013 TV in my bag that doesnt get scratched an can be my portable laptop for my device -Ubuntu on the note2

----------


## jcalemusmcd

i also want to buy a note 2
but i want to know is it possible to write ubuntu to the phone?

i am wanting to completely erase android altogether and run JUST ubuntu 
i do not want a duel boot (pun intended)

will all of the hardware still work, and all of the radios work?

this really is the point in question for every mobile device atm. as big an event as this mobile discussion is ( http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone ) i assume it is at least almost ready?

any insight?

----------


## Transhumanist

Not yet. Obviously the Note 2 is a powerful, common phone. I own it myself.

But to begin with Ubuntu is taking baby steps and the ROM is only designed to work with the Galaxy Nexus. That will come out in February.

You can imagine that later this year, or perhaps next year, Canonical or someone else will have ported the Ubuntu image to work on the Note 2.

----------

